# What's your personality type ?



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

What's your personality type ? Just wondering guys :b Im Intp probably


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ISFP


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm INTP. =) 

I feel like I'm thinking non-stop though instead of enjoying my time.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty sure INFJ


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I got INFP, but I only did the test once. Seemed pretty accurate though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm god


----------



## iamnotimportant (Jan 6, 2014)

INFP

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

ISFJ


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

What do all the abbreviations mean?


----------



## paz (Jul 19, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_INFP_


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

INTP
Strength of individual traits: Introversion - 56%, Intuition - 18%, Thinking - 7%, Prospecting - 40%.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

ISPF


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

I got ENFP only 11% percent more extraverted cause i actually am born like that but cause of the anxiety its alot lower.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

INTP


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

INTP

This personality test for those wondering
http://similarminds.com/jung.html


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> What do all the abbreviations mean?


*ISTJ - The Duty Fulfiller*

Serious and quiet, interested in security and peaceful living. Extremely thorough, responsible, and dependable. Well-developed powers of concentration. Usually interested in supporting and promoting traditions and establishments. Well-organized and hard working, they work steadily towards identified goals. They can usually accomplish any task once they have set their mind to it.

*ISTP - The Mechanic*

Quiet and reserved, interested in how and why things work. Excellent skills with mechanical things. Risk-takers who they live for the moment. Usually interested in and talented at extreme sports. Uncomplicated in their desires. Loyal to their peers and to their internal value systems, but not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done. Detached and analytical, they excel at finding solutions to practical problems.

*ISFJ - The Nurturer*

Quiet, kind, and conscientious. Can be depended on to follow through. Usually puts the needs of others above their own needs. Stable and practical, they value security and traditions. Well-developed sense of space and function. Rich inner world of observations about people. Extremely perceptive of other's feelings. Interested in serving others.

*ISFP - The Artist*

Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment.

.

*INFJ - The Protector*

Quietly forceful, original, and sensitive. Tend to stick to things until they are done. Extremely intuitive about people, and concerned for their feelings. Well-developed value systems which they strictly adhere to. Well-respected for their perserverence in doing the right thing. Likely to be individualistic, rather than leading or following.

*INFP - The Idealist*

Quiet, reflective, and idealistic. Interested in serving humanity. Well-developed value system, which they strive to live in accordance with. Extremely loyal. Adaptable and laid-back unless a strongly-held value is threatened. Usually talented writers. Mentally quick, and able to see possibilities. Interested in understanding and helping people.

*INTJ - The Scientist*

Independent, original, analytical, and determined. Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action. Highly value knowledge, competence, and structure. Driven to derive meaning from their visions. Long-range thinkers. Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others. Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders.

*INTP - The Thinker*

Logical, original, creative thinkers. Can become very excited about theories and ideas. Exceptionally capable and driven to turn theories into clear understandings. Highly value knowledge, competence and logic. Quiet and reserved, hard to get to know well. Individualistic, having no interest in leading or following others.

*ESTP - The Doer*

Friendly, adaptable, action-oriented. "Doers" who are focused on immediate results. Living in the here-and-now, they're risk-takers who live fast-paced lifestyles. Impatient with long explanations. Extremely loyal to their peers, but not usually respectful of laws and rules if they get in the way of getting things done. Great people skills.

*ESTJ - The Guardian*

Practical, traditional, and organized. Likely to be athletic. Not interested in theory or abstraction unless they see the practical application. Have clear visions of the way things should be. Loyal and hard-working. Like to be in charge. Exceptionally capable in organizing and running activities. "Good citizens" who value security and peaceful living.

*ESFP - The Performer*

People-oriented and fun-loving, they make things more fun for others by their enjoyment. Living for the moment, they love new experiences. They dislike theory and impersonal analysis. Interested in serving others. Likely to be the center of attention in social situations. Well-developed common sense and practical ability.

*ESFJ - The Caregiver*

Warm-hearted, popular, and conscientious. Tend to put the needs of others over their own needs. Feel strong sense of responsibility and duty. Value traditions and security. Interested in serving others. Need positive reinforcement to feel good about themselves. Well-developed sense of space and function.

*ENFP - The Inspirer*

Enthusiastic, idealistic, and creative. Able to do almost anything that interests them. Great people skills. Need to live life in accordance with their inner values. Excited by new ideas, but bored with details. Open-minded and flexible, with a broad range of interests and abilities.

*ENFJ - The Giver*

Popular and sensitive, with outstanding people skills. Externally focused, with real concern for how others think and feel. Usually dislike being alone. They see everything from the human angle, and dislike impersonal analysis. Very effective at managing people issues, and leading group discussions. Interested in serving others, and probably place the needs of others over their own needs.

*ENTP - The Visionary*

Creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick. Good at a broad range of things. Enjoy debating issues, and may be into "one-up-manship". They get very excited about new ideas and projects, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. Generally outspoken and assertive. They enjoy people and are stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions.

*ENTJ - The Executive*

Assertive and outspoken - they are driven to lead. Excellent ability to understand difficult organizational problems and create solid solutions. Intelligent and well-informed, they usually excel at public speaking. They value knowledge and competence, and usually have little patience with inefficiency or disorganization.


----------



## clemscott (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm very shy around people my age but not around my friends. I love to have fun and don't take life too seriously. I think about things alot and keep everything to myself. I'm very loyal and trustworthy.


----------



## earthlynostalgia (Nov 5, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

clemscott said:


> I'm very shy around people my age but not around my friends. I love to have fun and don't take life too seriously. I think about things alot and keep everything to myself. I'm very loyal and trustworthy.


http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp
Enjoy


----------



## JohannTheViking (Jan 8, 2014)

I've taken the test dozens of times and I get intj half the time and intp half the time but I feel like I can relate to the intp descriptions better.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Intp


----------



## pop punk (Jan 5, 2014)

INTP or INFP i took the test like 7 times and i dont know if im a thinker or perceiver. the struggle is real.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

INFP


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

*ISTJ *

I've taken the test about 5 times. 
First 2 times, I was INTJ. The last 3 were more recent and have been ISTJ..


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess result of the test depends on ur current mood.. And situation.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

INFJ here


----------



## uptownzz409 (Sep 3, 2013)

Intj/ intp


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

ISFP I've been in to the MBTI test for a while now, and I've done a lot of online research and taken a lot of different tests. I'm pretty sure I'm ISFP.


----------



## indigojes (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm INFJ


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

INFP


----------



## Partridge (Jan 11, 2014)

INTJ, which I like to say as "integer". So efficient haha


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Testsubject said:


> *ISTJ - The Duty Fulfiller*
> 
> Serious and quiet, interested in security and peaceful living. Extremely thorough, responsible, and dependable. Well-developed powers of concentration. Usually interested in supporting and promoting traditions and establishments. Well-organized and hard working, they work steadily towards identified goals. They can usually accomplish any task once they have set their mind to it.
> 
> ...


I might be biased but I think I see abit of myself in each of these, I don't see how people can be so specific on this subject


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

INTJ all the way.


----------



## GothicTwilight (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm more ISFP


----------



## adelaide (Jan 20, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> I might be biased but I think I see abit of myself in each of these, I don't see how people can be so specific on this subject


_Most of the descriptions are very similar and are NOT the best way to determine your mbti type. I had this same problem and so I used to think I was an INFJ, while I'm actually an INFP. I was confused, because I scored an equal preference for J/P. Looking at the *cognitive functions* is the best way to accurately determine your type, because they do a much better job at portraying the differences. Here's an example:

*INFJ: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se* (introverted iNtuition, extroverted Feeling, introverted Thinking, extroverted Sensing)
*INFP: Fi-Ne-Si-Te* (introverted Feeling, extroverted iNtuition, introverted Sensing, extroverted Thinking)

You see? There's a lot of difference between the two types, even though the descriptions look similar.

If you can relate to both I/E | F/T | S/N | J/P, then take a look at the cognitive functions and compare them with each other._


----------



## Softkitty (Jan 19, 2014)

INFJ, thought thas was accurate "complex personality, likes to help others"


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

Intj


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

INFJ


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> I might be biased but I think I see abit of myself in each of these, I don't see how people can be so specific on this subject


The funny thing is the woman and her daughter that developed the mbti weren't even psychologist or psychiatrist. They use based it off of Jung's work.


----------



## Rachlou (Jan 22, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## HerpDeDerp (Jan 27, 2014)

When I found out about this typology stuff, I found it very interesting. After reading a bit and taking a couple tests, I discovered I am INFJ. The type seems pretty common here!


----------



## Pagan18 (Jan 26, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## catelyn (May 13, 2012)

INTP


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm the weird type. I have a low self esteem but many times I feel like I'm better than others. I can be super crazy, in a bad or good way, or really quiet and calm.


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

ISTJ

Why aren't there more of my type?


----------



## Blue Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

ISTJ


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I've taken some form of the Meyers-Briggs test on a few different websites and have always gotten INFP until the very last time, just recently. I was an ISFP, so I don't know if I was just in a different place that day or if I've changed... ? Meh. Who knows? Either one of those descriptions has a lot of my characteristics, so I guess either would be mostly accurate. I think I only scored about 11% as Introverted--pretty high on the Feeling and Perceiving, but fairly low on Introverted compared to many people, I'd imagine. None of that shocks me too much, either.

*ISFP - The Artist*

Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment.

*INFP - The Idealist*

Quiet, reflective, and idealistic. Interested in serving humanity. Well-developed value system, which they strive to live in accordance with. Extremely loyal. Adaptable and laid-back unless a strongly-held value is threatened. Usually talented writers. Mentally quick, and able to see possibilities. Interested in understanding and helping people.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

ISFP.


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

INTP with some INFP traits.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

INTJ 

Its ok. Be jealous


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

ISTP


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

INTJ. I tried to assess if I could fit into any other categories, but I guess not.

Strength of individual traits: *
Introversion* - 44%, *Intuition* - 33%, *Thinking* - 29%, *Judging* - 36%.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

There are so many incarnations of this Jung/Myers/Briggs personality thread.

Up until last year, I always got INTP, but lately I've been getting INTJ.



> Introverted (I) 77.14% Extroverted (E) 22.86%
> Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
> Thinking (T) 72.22% Feeling (F) 27.78%
> Judging (J) 63.33% Perceiving (P) 36.67%
> ...


----------



## jelena (Feb 11, 2014)

INTP


----------



## ReverseThinkingLoner (Feb 9, 2014)

antisocial lol.


----------



## Cati (Feb 14, 2014)

isfj


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Most of the descriptions are very similar and are NOT the best way to determine your mbti type. I had this same problem and so I used to think I was an INFJ, while I'm actually an INFP. I was confused, because I scored an equal preference for J/P. Looking at the *cognitive functions* is the best way to accurately determine your type, because they do a much better job at portraying the differences. Here's an example:
> 
> *INFJ: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se* (introverted iNtuition, extroverted Feeling, introverted Thinking, extroverted Sensing)
> *INFP: Fi-Ne-Si-Te* (introverted Feeling, extroverted iNtuition, introverted Sensing, extroverted Thinking)
> ...


This.
First time I had taken the test, I tested as an INFP.

The more I learned of the cognitive functions and how they work, the more I started seeing an exact pattern, which is the loophole of the MBTI indicator test. I could navigate the result to whichever I want, based on the predetermined answers that I'd taken continuously.


----------



## kaia (Apr 7, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

INFP all 3 times I've done it across 9 months or something.


----------



## AwkwardM (Apr 8, 2014)

kaia said:


> INFJ


Same!


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually took the test right now .o. I got ISFJ


----------



## LoneImperial (Dec 20, 2013)

I took an online test and i got INFJ.


----------



## melodicFrisson (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I'm INFP, but at other times I'm ENFP. I'm also fairly equal between F and T, leaning towards F for the majority of the time. It's complicated.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I got ISTJ
"Introverted (I) 75% Extroverted (E) 25%
Sensing (S) 60% Intuitive (N) 40%
Thinking (T) 86% Feeling (F) 14%
Judging (J) 51% Perceiving (P) 49%"


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I just took it. ISFJ, apparently? I can relate to it much better than any other Introversion personality types.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*ha..im all this below .... =)

ISFJ - The Nurturer*
Quiet, kind, and conscientious. Can be depended on to follow through. Usually puts the needs of others above their own needs. Stable and practical, they value security and traditions. Well-developed sense of space and function. Rich inner world of observations about people. Extremely perceptive of other's feelings. Interested in serving others.

*ISFP - The Artist*
Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment.

*INFJ - The Protector*
Quietly forceful, original, and sensitive. Tend to stick to things until they are done. Extremely intuitive about people, and concerned for their feelings. Well-developed value systems which they strictly adhere to. Well-respected for their perserverence in doing the right thing. Likely to be individualistic, rather than leading or following.

*INFP - The Idealist*
Quiet, reflective, and idealistic. Interested in serving humanity. Well-developed value system, which they strive to live in accordance with. Extremely loyal. Adaptable and laid-back unless a strongly-held value is threatened. Usually talented writers. Mentally quick, and able to see possibilities. Interested in understanding and helping people.


----------



## loftmusiq (Apr 14, 2014)

Infp

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Ningen (Mar 31, 2014)

INFP. Or maybe ENFP? I feel like some of the questions are really unfair to socially awkward types haha.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Introverted (I) 96% Extroverted (E) 4%
Sensing (S) 64% Intuitive (N) 36%
Thinking (T) 83% Feeling (F) 17%
Perceiving (P) 94% Judging (J) 6%

Your type is: ISTP


----------



## Sherloki (Jan 20, 2014)

INFP... or maybe INTP or ISFP or ISTP
but yeah the test told me INFP


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

INFP


----------



## Theiat (Aug 5, 2014)

ISTJ


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Intp


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

*ISFP*


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

INFP


----------



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)

ISTJ
Introverted (I) 89% Extroverted (E) 11%
Sensing (S) 61% Intuitive (N) 39%
Thinking (T) 91% Feeling (F) 9%
Judging (J) 60% Perceiving (P) 40%


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

INTJ, I think.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Nylea said:


> I'm an INTJ.


Same.



> You have _distinct_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (*67%*)
> You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (*25%*)
> You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (*25%*)
> You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (*22%*)


But on one test I was a ISTJ. It's weird. But they don't seem far off so I guess that's ok?

Not too sure about these personality test tbh.


----------



## otakuboy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

ISFP

Quiet, serious, sensitive and kind. Do not like conflict, and not likely to do things which may generate conflict. Loyal and faithful. Extremely well-developed senses, and aesthetic appreciation for beauty. Not interested in leading or controlling others. Flexible and open-minded. Likely to be original and creative. Enjoy the present moment.


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

INTP


----------



## sev22624 (Jan 17, 2014)

ISTP


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Taken the test 3 times as an adult. I think the first was INTJ, then INTP and recently ISTJ, which I tend to agree with. I have gotten more rigid and obsessed with order.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm INTJ


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

I always get either INTP or INFP when I take it.
I think I'm INTP.


----------



## Direction (Jun 24, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## josh54 (Jun 30, 2014)

INFP


----------



## AccioMoonSugar (Aug 20, 2014)

INFP. It makes sense then why I'm on here


----------



## exclamationpoint (Aug 20, 2014)

INTP


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

INTP... doesn't surprise me we all start with I... lol


----------



## gabby1032 (Jul 18, 2012)

INTP, although I think these tests are kinda bs honestly. Like half the questions don't have sense and its hard to know what you would be like in every different sorta life scenario, yanno? Haha


----------



## pemigwasset (May 28, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## moonbeasts (Jul 17, 2014)

I've gotten INFJ the most, but I've been tested for INFP and INTJ before.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ISTJ. Not sure I agree with that.


----------



## Caramia (Aug 15, 2014)

INFJ, but close to ISTJ


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

INFP all the way!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

INTJ 
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(38%) Judging(33%)

Apparently, I'm a robot...


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

> ISTP - The Mechanic
> 
> Quiet and reserved, interested in how and why things work. Excellent skills with mechanical things. Risk-takers who they live for the moment. Usually interested in and talented at extreme sports. Uncomplicated in their desires. Loyal to their peers and to their internal value systems, but not overly concerned with respecting laws and rules if they get in the way of getting something done. Detached and analytical, they excel at finding solutions to practical problems.


Yea... NO. lol. I am definitely not an ISTP. I think the questions in this test were a little weird.. and I answered in terms of very inaccurate meaning 0% like me and very accurate meaning 100% like me.

I'm all over the place.. Did another test and got ENFP.. Most of the time I get INFJ and the other day I got INFP. THIS IS A SHAM! lol. I'm an IENSFTPJ!


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Yup took a test and sounds like me, INFP.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

INFP. At first I believed myself to be an INFJ, but I resemble the INFP personality more.


----------



## Wildspark (Dec 2, 2013)

INTP. So what does that really mean?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

INFP


----------



## HopelessFriend (Aug 7, 2013)

When I used to believe in this, I got INTJ.

Now I tend to steer away from tests that attempt to capture people's complex personalities by putting them in boxes. :?


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Satanic Workshipper, but really INTP.


----------



## Superwholockian (Oct 28, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## prettylxttleM (Sep 12, 2014)

INFP and proud! :b


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Infp ^.^


----------



## Thatonepunkchic (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm an ENFP. I love people, but at the same time I'm always nervous that everyone secretly hates me.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP


----------



## QuietNate (Jun 24, 2014)

INTJ.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

INTJ or ESTJ


----------



## Azuria (Oct 2, 2014)

INTJ... Hehe. Got all the suggested jobs that I actually wanted. I got that going for me, which is nice c:


----------



## LillyxoRedrum (Oct 2, 2014)

INFP here. I did the test twice, but I don't remember my first result. Probably was the same, with different percentages. ^^


----------



## Byotec (Oct 3, 2014)

ISFJ


----------



## Willow Sky (Oct 4, 2014)

Having just taken the test, my result is ISTJ.


----------



## electricblue26 (Oct 7, 2014)

INTP


----------



## Aert (Oct 7, 2014)

Infp or isfp, still deciding...is anyone here good at typing people?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Why is it that 'T' seems to be pretty rare for women? I find that interesting.


----------



## Aert (Oct 7, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> Why is it that 'T' seems to be pretty rare for women? I find that interesting.


T stands for 'thinking'. Thinkers are rational and make their decisions based on the facts and objective reasoning. F stands for feeling. Feelers make their decisions based on their values or the values of society. Of course this is only a very basic description, but I hope I helped.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Aert said:


> T stands for 'thinking'. Thinkers are rational and make their decisions based on the facts and objective reasoning. F stands for feeling. Feelers make their decisions based on their values or the values of society. Of course this is only a very basic description, but I hope I helped.


I'm like 90% T but I am about 50/50 on J and P.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

ISTP
Introverted (*I*) 93%
Sensing (*S*) 88% 
Thinking (*T*) 53%
Perceiving (*P*) 54%


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

HenceNoStepsTaken said:


> ISTP
> Introverted (*I*) 93%
> Sensing (*S*) 88%
> Thinking (*T*) 53%
> Perceiving (*P*) 54%


SNAP!

*ISTP*

Introvert(33%) Sensing(19%) Thinking(25%) Perceiving(33%)

It's funny though... on personality.com I got INTP. I think it's cause that test only has four questions.

Everyone on this page so far seems to have I in their result.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I've probably linked this test a billion times lol but here once again:
http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm

I dislike the majority of free tests that have dumb questions like "do you like cake or watch soap operas?" (exaggerated )

That one tests cognitive function strength. However, personally I think people can develop different cognitive functions over time, adjusting their personality. Don't go by the stereotype of the personality archetypes, it's misleading, not every type will fit as people have different cultural backgrounds, lifestyles, and interests. It's better to actually look at which functions a person uses in their interactions with others, and more importantly coming to a conclusion whilst making decisions. This site gives a decent run down of the cognitive functions and usage:
http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/index.cfm

Here's a different system 'Socionics' based on Jungian functions as well. The system itself is screwy (used for dating or some ****) but I like the test because it pits the functions against each other with sliders to see what a person uses more. (Feeling vs Thinking) then goes into subtypes, types of thinking (Introvert Thinking vs Extrovert Thinking) so it's not as vague. 
http://www.sociotype.com/tests/

Types also have NOTHING to do with intelligence. Any type can be intelligent or idiotic, it just measures one's thinking patterns pretty much. Which again can be altered, and changed over time by developing other functions. Again though, intelligence isn't easily measured as it encompasses various types (Visual/Spacial, Kinesthetic, Musical, Mathematical, Linguistic, etc.) Intelligence =/= Knowledge, it's the capacity to learn, nothing more.

As for me, I may be an ENTJ or ENTP, or INTJ. Some type of NT, test result wise, I've come out ENTJ, however my priorities are not the same as most lol, I have also tested as an INTP however I doubt I function as such. Personally I think I may have "developed" opposing cognitive functions over time lol staying in my "shadow mode" too long, not sure what my true (if there is such a thing) personality is though. But anyway, Introvert Thinking would be more associated with deductive reasoning, as Extrovert Thinking would be more associated with inductive reasoning:
http://www.livescience.com/21569-deduction-vs-induction.html


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

INFJ. 

Whenever I share my Ni thoughts with people, nobody understands what I am saying and misinterpret everything I said, I feel so incredibly lonely in this world. 
Oh well. The curse of being an INFJ.

Unless the other person is a heavy Ni type too such as INTJ/INFJ/ENFJ/ENTJ, they will never be able to understand how my mind works.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Candle298 said:


> INFJ.
> 
> Whenever I share my Ni thoughts with people, nobody understands what I am saying and misinterpret everything I said, I feel so incredibly lonely in this world.
> Oh well. The curse of being an INFJ.
> ...


Any intuitive type should be able to understand your perceptions. Or rather abstract thoughts or ideas. The combination of Ni and Ti probably makes it difficult to explain through Fe without an organizing function. Then probably upsets you or hurts your feelings too when people don't understand lol.

Pretty sure I use Ni too, and you just "know things" without any validation as to why. It's because your mind records information from Se, every minute of every day and stores it so it works "behind the scenes" (at least in theory) and you probably also have a photographic or visual memory which most people don't. I run into the problem of people not understanding either. A lot of times it's a waste of time to even explain as they forget lol or just don't care. Most live in the "now" or compare things to the past of their own experiences to see what is "normal".


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Last time I took it, INFP.

Don't make meaningful decisions based on what result you get.
Respected scientific institution like the National Academy of Sciences are unable to find much evidence in the validity of the test. 

A review from the National Academy of Sciences of studies on MBTI finds that only the I-E scale on this has shown good construct validity. And even then there is just one study that shows this validity.

Source: The 1991 report by the National Academy of Sciences published in the National Research Council's book, "In the Mind's Eye: Enhancing Human Performance" page 98


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

will22 said:


> Last time I took it, INFP.
> 
> Don't make meaningful decisions based on what result you get.
> Respected scientific institution like the National Academy of Sciences are unable to find much evidence in the validity of the test.
> ...


I don't think people should base anything on their results either, it's just a theory into human psychology and cognitive functioning. It's meant to give insight into the human condition, that's exactly why I suggested using cognitive functions, not the MBTI results. Myers and Briggs simplified Carl Jung's system to make it easier to understand, but moving away from his complex theory to make it marketable for job counselling services. In turn, causing it to lose much of it's validity from it's essence from his understanding of psychology. Not only that, people tend to "project" their ideal selves, or what they "think they're like", which often times is far from the truth.

For example, I often thought, "Oh I care about people" since I do care about certain individuals or "I like supporting and helping people emotionally" which is again far from the truth. To me, helping someone emotionally is doing something for them or helping them with information or seeing possibilities and solutions, or giving them reasoning to overcome their emotional state. Not the "emotional support" that is suggested by the question. Sympathy, agreeing on bull****, etc. for the sake of circle jerking, which is often non-productive to overcome any problems at all (yet many need this for some reason). I am more empathetic and tend to have compassion if I can relate to someone's plights. Often times people think they're "thinkers" too because they "think" well everyone thinks lol, it's a matter of how one comes to conclusions.

These are displayed by the functions, Extrovert Feeling (Fe), using social harmony, as opposed to Introvert Feeling (Fi) which are individual values. Each type has one or the other of, more developed. Same goes with the types of thinking (which I explained above already in types of reasoning) and sensing. Introvert Sensing (Si) Past facts, "Was this here before? Is this how it's supposed to be?" Comparing to past experiences and learning by rote vs Extrovert Sensing (Se) Present facts, more "hands on" learning, "How far can I go?" measuring by color, texture, sound, taste, smell, symmetry, learning by "doing", being "in the zone".


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

INTJ - The Scientist

Independent, original, analytical, and determined. Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action. Highly value knowledge, competence, and structure. Driven to derive meaning from their visions. Long-range thinkers. Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others. Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

ISFP but I'm not serious, maybe in a jokingly way.


----------



## Rosie2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am ISTJ


----------



## Rosie2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rosie2 said:


> I am ISTJ


Sorry what I meant to say was that I am a ISTJ.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*E*NTP

(well, I wish)

INTP


----------



## journeyman (Sep 28, 2014)

ISFP


----------



## Nessonym (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm an INTP.



> Perceivers are often accused of being procrastinators.


And that's true for me.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it possible to be a mixture of both? If not then I'm ENFJ, but if so then I'm ENFJ and INFP.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm between INFP and INTP.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

INFP


----------



## DrRobloxian (Sep 15, 2014)

INTJ


----------



## Jerome1231 (Nov 12, 2014)

INTP...
"The Philosophers"


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

"INTP"
Introverted (I) 85% Extroverted (E) 15%
Intuitive (N) 50% Sensing (S) 50%
Thinking (T) 92% Feeling (F) 8%
Perceiving (P) 68% Judging (J) 32%


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

im the serial killer type.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> "INTP"
> Introverted (I) 85% Extroverted (E) 15%
> Intuitive (N) 50% Sensing (S) 50%
> Thinking (T) 92% Feeling (F) 8%
> Perceiving (P) 68% Judging (J) 32%


The thinking part of my personality is the worst part because it makes me over think social situations and screw things up all the time.


----------



## Br00talK1d (Jul 13, 2014)

ESTP


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

INTP


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

BUTT
(intp)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I got INFJ two years ago. Now it says I'm INTJ.


----------



## aj4542 (Aug 5, 2014)

INTJ


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

I got ENTP on some test, but I don't take this stuff too seriously.


----------



## Deerling (Jul 26, 2014)

INTP


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

welp just took a test and I got 'INFP'


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

very INFP


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

My school makes every student take a personality test to determine what we are so I scored ISTJ yet I don't completely agree with it but I've also gotten INTJ but I don't agree with that either haha. If I had to choose I'd lean more towards ISTJ


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

S a m said:


> My school makes every student take a personality test to determine what we are so I scored ISTJ yet I don't completely agree with it but I've also gotten INTJ but I don't agree with that either haha. If I had to choose I'd lean more towards ISTJ


What a coincidence, I also score ISTJ 

Your type is: *ISTJ*

*ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Richi97 said:


> What a coincidence, I also score ISTJ
> 
> Your type is: *ISTJ*
> 
> *ISTJ* - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.


Neat!


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO !
Adult break-in.

Im INFJ, same as hitler and Gandhi... Beat it!

*edit*
Hazel is on my team.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I've taken multiple quizzes and I always get ISTJ. I'm not sure if that really fits me though.


----------



## Bluealbum (Jan 12, 2015)

Not really sure what personality type I am. I've tested as INTP a lot, including when my school was profiling everyone for potential careers. But I don't think I really understand MBTI or the Jung-theory (whatever it's called, haha) well enough to know what I really am. I can't even judge if it's a valid personality theory.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Intj


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

krutq said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO !
> Adult break-in.
> 
> Im INFJ, same as hitler and Gandhi... Beat it!
> ...


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

I got ISTP the last time I took it but I don't believe this kind of tests are very accurate


----------



## Rishe (Jan 24, 2015)

INFP!


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

INFP???????????????????


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

My personality type? Tree fiddy

:yes


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

INFJ! What does that mean?


----------



## Zxcfg (Nov 12, 2014)

I fit pretty well into the description of ISFJ, but I've always been ambitious (even more so with SA, depression and being bullied I guess) and known what I've wanted to do with my life. Apparently that's more INFJ?


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

ISFJ. not even surprised


----------



## ufightthosefairies (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm INTP >.<


----------



## Kronozs (Jan 29, 2015)

*ISTJ* very accurate tho, explains why I dont really like teamwork/cooperation since I prefer to work alone lol, if this personality test becomes prominent then getting to know other ppl would be much easier since all you have to do is ask their personality type, but of course this kind of tests wont be accurate for some


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

My true personality is enthusiastic, dreamy, I think big, loving life .. but the depression has transformed me completely, I hope someday return.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

borntodie19 said:


> My true personality is enthusiastic, dreamy, I think big, loving life .. but the depression has transformed me completely, I hope someday return.


I want to return too but my personality was never like that.


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Cuddly hedgehog.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

INTJ


----------



## aaa120 (Jul 16, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## harukochan (Feb 8, 2015)

Infj ;-;


----------



## CavedWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I am ISFP


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm INFP


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

I most often get INTJ, but sometimes I get INTF.... lol


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

Karkay said:


> I most often get INTJ, but sometimes I get INTF.... lol


oops, i meant that i sometimes get INFJ


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

*Feel a bit like I don't belong*

I see a lot of people are Introvert. (Personality starting with I for those that don't know where I am looking)

I am an ENTP. And because i'm not following the introvert pattern I feel a bit weird..
Anyway. Ya. ENTP.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

No idea and I'm very skeptical about the MBTI test. When I took the test I scored as an INTJ/INTP but I really don't feel like it fits me at all.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm INFJ but very very close to getting INTJ. I keep getting those two interchangeably.


----------



## Grace5155 (Mar 20, 2015)

INFP. I've gotten it every single time I've taken it and I got high percentages for all of the categories. My INTJ sister teases me how I'm the most INFP person ever lol


----------



## Onigiribo (Feb 21, 2015)

INTP. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Halloweenhead (Mar 12, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Joe Blackman (Mar 25, 2015)

INTJ, apparently.


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't decide from INFJ and INTJ, but I usually consider myself an INFJ.


----------



## Jedi1 (Mar 8, 2015)

ISFP definitely


----------



## Spirit queen (Mar 25, 2015)

Im INTP as well.


----------



## ItsMaNew (Oct 30, 2014)

Strangely enough it's ENFP...
Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 50% Sensing (S) 50%
Feeling (F) 55% Thinking (T) 45%
Perceiving (P) 72% Judging (J) 28%

I'd be a good Journalist, and that's precisely what I want to become, so I guess it's pretty good


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I've gotten between INTP, INTJ, or even ENTP.

I believe that I'm an ambivert, when I take the MBTI tests it usually shows that I don't have a huge preference for certain qualities over others.

Lol, wait! I'm not a Teen!


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

INFP, love it


----------

